# Missing Cupboard Door



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

Friends of ours recently bought a Benimar 6000 from RDH. 

The up and over sliding door that houses the TV unit in the rear lounge was missing. 

RDH told them that they couldn't get a replacement. 

Which I find a bit hard to believe :roll: 

Does anyone have any ideas where they could get one from?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Moonlight said:


> Does anyone have any ideas where they could get one from?


There is a Benimar Owners' Club:

HERE

which could be worth a try.

G


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

Somehow, I can't see any of them agreeing to giving me one of their doors. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sorry - Couldn't resist :lol: :lol: :lol: 

But seriously now, thanks Grizzly. 
I did look there earlier and have contacted RVTex at Mansfield. 

Just waiting for them to reply now.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cupboard*

Hi

I know what I would be doing......just what I did when a part was missing from my kitchen. I went into the showroom armed with screwdriver and took one off display. Security were called etc etc, you can imagine the rest. I got my bits though, and as I had an invoice/receipt for a complete kitchen, they really did not have a leg to stand on.

I suppose it begs the question whether the motorhome was used or new? If used, was the part missing on inspection/test drive etc?

Russell


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

Its a used motorhome. 
The door was missing when they viewed it. 
RDH said they'd been unable to get a replacement.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cupboard*

Hi

The only thing I can suggest then, is to look at the likes of www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk or www.waudbys.co.uk and see if you can acquire anything similar that could maybe be adapted etc.

R


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Is this a flat wooden door on a sliding mechanism ?

If yes, then try your local B&Q kitchen department. They sell their kitchens in kit form and so the doors come separately. Some of the kitchens have quite complex shaped cupboard doors and you might be lucky.

In our last van but two we bought a kitchen fridge door from their sale - couple of pounds- and a perfect match for a lift up table we added. I defy anyone to tell that it was not the original wood and design used in the rest of the van lockers.

G


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

No, its like a roller shutter door. It sort off rolls up and back.

Its like the microwave cupboard door in the Autotrail.


----------

